# PuTTy einfärben



## skicu (17. August 2005)

*PuTTy einfärben*

moin,

bisher hab ich alle meine Telnet Sitzungen über die cmd.exe abgewickelt.. da ich neuerdings SSH brauche, hab ich mal wieder in den Untiefen meiner Festplatte PuTTy rausgekramt..
cmd.exe lässt sich ja ganz bequem umformatieren (Hintergrund weiß, Schrift grau und das Fenster größer..), in PuTTy hab ich das gestern auch gemacht.. eben hab ich die Sitzung wieder aufgemacht und schon war alles wieder auf default Werten 
Kann man das irgendwie fest speichern?


----------



## onliner (17. August 2005)

*AW: PuTTy einfärben*



			
				skicu am 17.08.2005 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> bisher hab ich alle meine Telnet Sitzungen über die cmd.exe abgewickelt.. da ich neuerdings SSH brauche, hab ich mal wieder in den Untiefen meiner Festplatte PuTTy rausgekramt..
> cmd.exe lässt sich ja ganz bequem umformatieren (Hintergrund weiß, Schrift grau und das Fenster größer..), in PuTTy hab ich das gestern auch gemacht.. eben hab ich die Sitzung wieder aufgemacht und schon war alles wieder auf default Werten
> Kann man das irgendwie fest speichern?


Servus,

ich kenn das Teil garnet aber evtl. hilft dir das weiter
http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.58/htmldoc/Chapter4.html#config-colours

Gruß
onliner


----------



## Jonny83 (17. August 2005)

*AW: PuTTy einfärben*

Du startest einfach Putty, stellst alles so ein, wie du willst (ink. Host), und dann kannst du in der Kategorie 'Session' die aktuellen Einstellungen speichern. Das sollte auch Farben und ähnliches mitspeichern.

Das nächste mal dann einfach die gespeicherte Session doppelklicken.

PS: Für was eigentlich die Farbe ändern?


----------



## skicu (17. August 2005)

*AW: PuTTy einfärben*



			
				Jonny83 am 17.08.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Du startest einfach Putty, stellst alles so ein, wie du willst (ink. Host), und dann kannst du in der Kategorie 'Session' die aktuellen Einstellungen speichern. Das sollte auch Farben und ähnliches mitspeichern.
> 
> Das nächste mal dann einfach die gespeicherte Session doppelklicken.
> 
> PS: Für was eigentlich die Farbe ändern?


na das nenn ich praktisch - kann ich ja sogar noch für jeden rechner passende fenstergrößen nehmen.  

und ich ändere das, weil mir der schwarze hintergrund aufn sack geht. außerdem sieht das so arg toll aus, wenn n kollege vorbeiläuft und der bildschirm weiß mit rosa schrift zeigt.. *g*


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (18. August 2005)

*AW: PuTTy einfärben*

Du willst PenguiNet ausprobieren.


----------

